# Face Atelier MUA discount



## kmclune (Oct 1, 2008)

Face Atelier still hasnt gotten back to me to let me know if I am approved for a MUA discount. 

I have heard yes from just about everyone but them. There website has no phone number. 

Has anyone ever been approved by them? 

How long did it take?


----------



## traunit (Oct 1, 2008)

I got approved and it took a couple of days. Did you email or fax? cause I think fax is faster and I hope you get approved
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I heard their foundation is awesome, I can't wait to get mines!


----------



## kmclune (Oct 1, 2008)

i emailed. i didnt see a fax # on their site.


----------



## traunit (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's their fax number 403-301-3391. Good LUCK!


----------



## kmclune (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay just got approved! I guess they didnt get my email. Thanks so much!


----------

